# Grinder pump ejection lines



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

A question for my plumbing brothers from up North...Im working at a home that has a grinder to handle sewage. The 2" PVC ejection line runs through the house because their is a large retaining wall outside that does not allow the line to run outside (this is how I normally see them installed)
The problem is when the pump cycles on the ejection line vibrates and is heard through the house. Also this line is right under the master bedroom so you know HO is not happy. 
Question is how do you guys up north insulated and or isolate vibration from this line? Should the construction crew have used different material?
Any help appreciated. We have eliminated any issue with the pump itself and did install insulation in part of the pipe which did eliminate noise but then we got called back 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

1) You can use cast iron pipe it creates less noise.
2) Fiberglass insulation reduces it further.
3) We use neoprene damper squares underneath riser clamps through commercial /condo high-rise floors. I'd see about hangers that transmit less vibration to the ceiling, maybe a neoprene or rubber gasket in the hangers?
4) Long distance pipe...expansion loop/joint?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Tango said:


> 1) You can use cast iron pipe it creates less noise.
> 2) Fiberglass insulation reduces it further.
> 3) We use neoprene damper squares underneath riser clamps through commercial /condo high-rise floors. I'd see about hangers that transmit less vibration to the ceiling, maybe a neoprene or rubber gasket in the hangers?


I like the idea about CI. I had not seen this before was not sure on pressure ratings off top of my head. 
Also fiberglass sounds good too. 
These are half to 3M dollar homes and it astounds me they did not think of this when they knew they could not go outside because of these retaining walls

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Check the discharge pressure of the pump, if its a regular pump then it's fine.

Check out my 4th point.

Is the vent sized properly?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Tango said:


> Check the discharge pressure of the pump, if its a regular pump then it's fine.
> 
> Check out my 4th point.
> 
> Is the vent sized properly?


Would have to open up more walls can't see the vent size.
Another weird deal here is the pump is not owned by the HO rather a third party
It's definitely Monday

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

CI is a good idea, but as Tango mentioned, the pressure might be an issue. I know that the Liberty Omnivore grinder can generate about 40psi, so be careful.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Sipp said:


> CI is a good idea, but as Tango mentioned, the pressure might be an issue. I know that the Liberty Omnivore grinder can generate about 40psi, so be careful.



Our pluvial/rain water leaders in 24 story condos (4" CI pipe) creates a lot of pressure. We've been starting to put riser clamps and welding some rods to hold the joints together at the offsets.

Before that some joints would pop out in the walls during rain storms.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

5onthefloor said:


> I like the idea about CI. I had not seen this before was not sure on pressure ratings off top of my head.


Seal the connections


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't understand the problem with the retaining wall. Penetrations with water tight seals are quite common in most parts of the the country to my knowledge. The best way to remove noise is to remove the source.

Cast iron will get you part way. 
Insulated clamps and hangers are also a good idea. Keeping the vibration isolated from the structure of the house is critical. There are also insulating wraps designed specifically for piping. 
Even with all these precautions, there will be some noise. 
Depending on the size of the ejector tank some pump controllers can be programmed to fire at specific times when noise is not a great concern (with an over ride float when the volume gets close to the rim).


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I would not change a line full of methane filled crap for anyone 
especially under pressure and in someones house....no way I wonder who was
the genius that designed this system.....??

Useing aramaflex and wrapping the pipe where the hanger is has always
worked for me.....

another trick we used one time was to eliminate the hanger iron all together.. We wrapped the aramflex on the line and hung the line with rubber hangers like you use to tie down loads... 48 inch long ones worked ok. they seemed not to transfer the vibrations.. It all depends on the weight.....


if you change out that line to cast iron, please up load a u-tube movie for everyone to watch the fun:vs_laugh:


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Morning gentlemen,

Thank you for all your insights. I doubt the company will change these lines to cast so let's just get that outta the way. 
We tried insulating the pipe, strapping the PVC in different co configurations but no matter what we still get vibration. We will be back there on Friday to meet with third party to look into changing out the pump to eliminate that as an issue. 
I told the builder I thought the retaining wall should not have been a problem the only thing I can think of was they did not want to mess with the depth. I'll grab some photos on Friday. 
Since these pumps are owned by a third party, I don't have the specs to verify head pressure, distance etc. 
I'll update findings on Friday

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Does the pump have a shot bearing or uneven footing causing it to vibrate?


----------

